# Surprise Announcement!!!



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

The picture really doesn't do it justice. It has three big clusters on top and then four diamonds going down each side. Its sooooo much more sparkly then it is in the picture. I need to figure out the right setting on my camera. I have a Canon if anyone has any suggestions.
I have been trying to get a better picture of my ring but can't so the one picture I have will have to do for now.</span> </span>


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :chili: 

How wonderful - Congratulations to you both ...

What a lovely way to present "the ring" .. it's a beautiful ring ...

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :chili: :chili:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

:chili: :chili: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am THRILLED FOR you :chili: :chili: . CONGRATULATIONS . Sarah P.S I adore my engagement ring , I find the sparkles strangely soothing


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh......that is soooooo exciting!!! Your ring is beautiful!
Congratulations Susan....what do the "Fluffs" think about James? :wub: 

Marsha


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations!.... what a sweet way for James to 'bring the subject up"!! have you decided on a date yet?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: Congratulations :chili: :chili:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!! How exciting!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

That is terrific congrats!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations! :chili: your ring is georgous! :thumbsup: and the story brought tears to my eyes. :blush:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!! How wonderful!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Hey, my engagement ring is almost identical to yours (no diamonds on the sides of mine, though). I had expressed to him that I didn't want a traditional solitaire. I love your ring and wish you guys the best of luck! Looking forward to hearing of all your plans!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats Susan. It feels pretty good huh? :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love how creative your now fiance was in his proposal!!! That is such a sweet story :wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS SUSAN AND JAMES!!!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwwww!! :wub: congrats, suz!! :chili: what a lovely story AND ring!! :grouphug:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

:chili: CONGRATULATIONS :chili: Your ring is _beautiful _:biggrin: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Congratulations!! How exciting and WONDERFUL!

There are a lot of rocks on that ring!!


Try taking pictures during the day with out a flash in good light - that's my only camera suggestions -


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok-I didn't want to burst any bubble when I saw the family portrait 2007 post and you said check out the rock on my finger. :biggrin: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: Your ring is beautiful-I remember how hard it was to get a pic of my ring-turned out awful! The bear was a very cute idea  I was the same way though-I was blubbering so much that it took me a couple min. to say yes-I think he was getting worried :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations! :chili: :chili: The ring is beautiful.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

congrats!!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats!!!! :chili: Its so exciting being engaged, isn't it?!?!? I'm so happy for you and James!!! The way that he proposed was so cute!!! :biggrin: So now I get to ask you, what everyone keeps asking me, have you set a date????

I have a Canon too, but I can't seem to get to take a really good picture of my ring either. I also need to find my cord to transfer the pics to my computer!!! Again, congrats!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> Congrats!!!!!! How wonderful!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Hey, my engagement ring is almost identical to yours (no diamonds on the sides of mine, though). I had expressed to him that I didn't want a traditional solitaire. I love your ring and wish you guys the best of luck! Looking forward to hearing of all your plans![/B]


My ring is the same but without the diamonds on the sides as well!! It's called an ENDLESS diamond. We maltese people have the same taste in a lot of things!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congratulations :chili: :chili: !!!!!!! The ring is very beautiful & I love the way he proposed to you, he's definitely a keeper. :aktion033: I'm so happy for you both. :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats to you and James!!! He did a really nice job of planning the whole thing didn't he? He sounds like a thoughtful, loving guy!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Beautiful ring. :wub: Congratualtions. :chili:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations! What a creative delivery of such a special moment.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats on your engagement- what a happy time for you!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

:chili: YEAH! SUSAN!! :chili: Congratulations to you both! That is a really sweet engagement story! What did the fluffs say?!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

YEA! And Santa only thought he had good gifts. :HistericalSmiley: That was such a sweet and thoughtful way to propose...........you know he put some thought into it. Have you set a date? Your ring is gorgeous. Can't wait to hear the details of the wedding plans. :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's great news - *CONGRATULATIONS!!* James sounds like a wonderful guy, and that was a very sweet way to propose. Your ring is beautiful. I can tell how over the moon happy you are.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Congratulations! I hope you'll have many happy years together.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Best wishes for a life time of love and happiness!

Much love from,
Nancy and The fab 5


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

congradulations!!! have you set a date yet?  im so happy for both of you~!!~


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili:  :chili: CONGRATULATIONS :chili: :chili:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:chili: The ring is beautiful! :chili: I'm also impressed with your fiance. I love the teddy bear proposal. He's quite the romantic.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Oh my gosh......that is soooooo exciting!!! Your ring is beautiful!
> Congratulations Susan....what do the "Fluffs" think about James? :wub:
> 
> Marsha[/B]


They love their daddy very much. He has been with me when we got both of them so since we've had them they haven't lived a day without him in their lives. Poptart is the one who is such a daddy's boy. 



> Congrats!!!!!! How wonderful!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Hey, my engagement ring is almost identical to yours (no diamonds on the sides of mine, though). I had expressed to him that I didn't want a traditional solitaire. I love your ring and wish you guys the best of luck! Looking forward to hearing of all your plans![/B]


Oh really! Thats cool. I have to be truthful...I picked it out...awhile ago. I just didn't know when I would be getting it. We were shopping and I fell in love with it but it was sooo pricey but he liked it too so he ended up buying it for me! But it still was a bit of a surprise as I didn't think I would be getting it until we got our own house as were are slowly beinging to start house shopping. As I hate renting and throwing our money away.
ot



> Congrats Susan. It feels pretty good huh? :biggrin:[/B]


Yeah! Its hard getting used to saying my fiance and not b/f. haha




> Ok-I didn't want to burst any bubble when I saw the family portrait 2007 post and you said check out the rock on my finger. :biggrin: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: Your ring is beautiful-I remember how hard it was to get a pic of my ring-turned out awful! The bear was a very cute idea  I was the same way though-I was blubbering so much that it took me a couple min. to say yes-I think he was getting worried :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


HAHA I was giving a hint but didn't think anyone caught on...hehe. 




> Congrats!!!! :chili: Its so exciting being engaged, isn't it?!?!? I'm so happy for you and James!!! The way that he proposed was so cute!!! :biggrin: So now I get to ask you, what everyone keeps asking me, have you set a date????
> 
> I have a Canon too, but I can't seem to get to take a really good picture of my ring either. I also need to find my cord to transfer the pics to my computer!!! Again, congrats!!! :biggrin:[/B]


HAHA probably a year and half or so??? Its hard to say. I have about a year left of school. But I really like the date 10-10-10 so who knows. I think I need to pick out a year first. Do you have any ideas on yours?



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497772
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess we do! :biggrin: I like anything that sparkles a lot and has a lot of diamonds. :biggrin: 




> Congrats to you and James!!! He did a really nice job of planning the whole thing didn't he? He sounds like a thoughtful, loving guy!!!!![/B]


Yeah and he showed me the invoice and the Build a Bear was ordered on December 3rd.





> :chili: YEAH! SUSAN!! :chili: Congratulations to you both! That is a really sweet engagement story! What did the fluffs say?![/B]


I think they are happy that they are on their way to longer being our illegitimate children. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Congratulations! It sounds like you have a keeper on your hands. That was so sweet and thoughtful for him to put so much into the proposal. Again, congratulations!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

:aktion033: :chili: :chili: CONGRATULATIONS SUSAN AND JAMES!!!!! :chili: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

COngratulations! Your ring is beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Congratulations!!!  :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

The ring is gorgeous!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well i congratulated u already but wanted to say his proposal sounded perfect! im so happy for u!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats again :chili: :chili: :chili: it was about time


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Congratulations! :chili: :chili:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations. Beautiful ring!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations :chili: :chili: What a sweet way to propose, and omg what a beautiful ring


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> well i congratulated u already but wanted to say his proposal sounded perfect! im so happy for u![/B]


  Awww Thank you Jaimie! :grouphug: 




> Congrats again :chili: :chili: :chili: it was about time [/B]


HAHA Yeah I hear that a lot. :HistericalSmiley: 




> Congratulations :chili: :chili: What a sweet way to propose, and omg what a beautiful ring [/B]


Thanks Janet!! :biggrin:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

:chili: :chili: Congratulations Susan!! :chili: :chili: 

I agree, it is about time!! What a sweet way to propose, it sounded perfect!! And your ring is beautiful!!

Again Congrats, I am so happy for you!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Congrats, thats great news.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice ring! Congratulations! Let us know when you set the date.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> :chili: :chili: Congratulations Susan!! :chili: :chili:
> 
> I agree, it is about time!! What a sweet way to propose, it sounded perfect!! And your ring is beautiful!!
> 
> Again Congrats, I am so happy for you!![/B]


Awwww thank you Tracy!!! :grouphug: 




> Very nice ring! Congratulations! Let us know when you set the date.[/B]


Will do! :biggrin:


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: Congratulations :chili: :chili:


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Your story brought tears to my eyes!!! :wub:


----------

